# Hot Roof - How to handle roof area over outdoor living space



## Lancaster (Nov 30, 2021)

My house was designed for a hot roof. I've got 32 ft roof trusses where 13 ft extends over the outliving area(covered porch). Do I spray foam the entire 32 ft or do I build a wall in the attic between the indoor and outdoor space and just spray foam the roof the area above the indoor living?


----------



## RooferE (Jan 10, 2022)

Insulation is (almost) pointless if it's not for a conditioned space. If you ever plan on closing in your outdoor space I would say go ahead and spray foam it. 

Depending on the size of your patio you might save a little bit of money by building the wall in the attic. 

I'm assuming you're spray foaming at the pitched roof rafters. If this is the case it means that if you do spray foam the patio area you will also need to spray the ceiling of the patio area to keep heat from rising from the patio into your conditioned attic space.

Disclaimer: I'm not an insulation guy, I'm a roofer. But if you hire a good insulation company they should advise you what your options are.


----------

